# Vereinsgründung als Gegenpart zum Deutschen Angelfischer-Verarschungs-Verband DAFV



## Lui Nairolf (24. November 2013)

Eine Vereinsgründung und insbesondere die Einberufung einer Gründungsversammlung dürfte ja - vor allem aufgrund der geographischen Entfernung und der Streuung der Mitglieder über ganz Deutschland problematisch sein.

Gleichzeitig ist die Eintragung des Vereins Voraussetzung für die Gemeinnützigkeit. Und diese wiederrum dafür, als "juristische Person" auch Ernst genommen zu werden.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Vereinsgründungen sozusagen ohne Anwesenheit der Gründungsmitglieder vorzunehmen? Zum Beispiel durch postalischen Versand der Gründungssatzung?

Weiterhin zu klären wäre der SITZ des Vereins, daraus resultierend, in welchem Vereinsregister er einzutragen ist.

Die Konstitution der Vorstandschaft, die Einrichtung eines ersten Kontos, die Schaffung von Abteilungen bzw. Zuständigkeiten, die Verteilung von Arbeiten, Kommunikationswege - etc. pp.

Ein anderes Forum scheint einen Weg gefunden zu haben, so eine Art "digitalen eingetragenen Verein" ins Leben gerufen zu haben, sh. Link:
http://www.outdoorseiten.net/forum/content.php/54-verein2

Hat hier jemand (rechtliches) Wissen, ob und unter welchen Voraussetzungen die Vereinsgründung möglichst unkompliziert erfolgen kann?

Um das ganze nicht ausufern zu lassen: M. E. sollten hier erst mal die grundsätzlichen Fragen zur VEREINSGRÜNDUNG diskutiert und nach Möglichkeit beantwortet werden:

1. Sitz des Vereins
2. Gründungsversammlung bzw. Gründungsurkunde, etc.
3. Wählen der Vorstandschaft

Wenn ich was übersehen oder einen Denkfehler habe, bitte einbringen!

P.S.: Im Gegensatz zum Deutschen Angelverarscher Verband brauchen wir noch kein Logo


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Vereinsgründung als Gegenpart zum Deutschen Angelfischer-Verarschungs-Verband DAF*

Diskutiert das lieber in der IG unter euch erstmal, bis ihr wisst wohin das wie führen soll...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. November 2013)

*AW: Vereinsgründung als Gegenpart zum Deutschen Angelfischer-Verarschungs-Verband DAF*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Vereinsgründungen sozusagen ohne Anwesenheit der Gründungsmitglieder vorzunehmen? Zum Beispiel durch postalischen Versand der Gründungssatzung?


 

Nein, leider nicht, eine Vereinsgründung ist formgebunden und bedarf einer Gründungsversammlung mit mindestens 7 Gründungsmitgliedern, mit einem Gründungsprotokoll, dass die Gründungsmitglieder unterschreiben müssen.

Die Satzung könnt Ihr selbsverständlich vorher online untereinander abstimmen, das macht auch Sinn und spart Nacharbeit. Diese wird dann bei der Gründungsversammlung lediglich noch offiziell beschlossen, was im Gründungsprotokoll vermerkt wird und damit wird sie Anlage zum Protokoll.

Bei der Satzung solltet Ihr euch den Vereinszweck genau überlegen, denn von dem ist es abhängig, ob ihr die Gemeinnützigkeit erlangen könnt oder nicht.

Beitragsfestsetzung nicht vergessen.

Hier findest Du im Beitrag Nr. 171 einmal ein Muster eines Gründungsprotokolls, das bekomme ich kein zweites mal hochgeladen, weil schon vorhanden:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205716&page=18





> Weiterhin zu klären wäre der SITZ des Vereins, daraus resultierend, in welchem Vereinsregister er einzutragen ist.


 
Hier solltet Ihr euch vorher absprechen, ob ihr schon wisst, wer 1. Vorsitzender werden soll, dessen Wohnort würde ich als Vereinssitz vorschlagen, denn manchmal ist es günstig vor Ort zu wohnen, um die Behördenwege entspannter zu haben, das Meiste geht zwar schriftlich, persönlicher Kontakt hilft oft aber ungemein.




> Die Konstitution der Vorstandschaft, die Einrichtung eines ersten Kontos, die Schaffung von Abteilungen bzw. Zuständigkeiten, die Verteilung von Arbeiten, Kommunikationswege - etc. pp.


 
Der Vorstand wird in der Gründungsversammlung gewählt, dazu möglichst auch gleich die Kassenprüfer. Wenn man sich vorab eine Bank aussucht, mit der man zusammenarbeiten möchte, kann man sich gleich alle Vordrucke von denen besorgen, um die bei der Gründungsversammlung gleich von den Erforderlichen (i.d.R. 1. Vorsitzender, 2. Vorsitzender und Kassenwart) unterschreiben lassen. Kopien der Personalausweise können dort auch gleich mitgebracht werden.


Die Eintragung des Vereines müsst Ihr über einen Notar laufen lassen, da bietet sich auch einer an, der im Bereich des Vereinssitzes und Nähe zum 1. Vorsitzenden ist.

Und zu den Gebühren für die Eintragung bei Gericht: 

Wenn ihr die Gemeinnützigkeit durch das Finanzamt anerkannt bekommt, dann kostet die Eintragung im Vereinsregister bei Gericht nichts.



> Ein anderes Forum scheint einen Weg gefunden zu haben, so eine Art "digitalen eingetragenen Verein" ins Leben gerufen zu haben, sh. Link:
> http://www.outdoorseiten.net/forum/content.php/54-verein2


 

Die führen ihr Vereinsleben zwar online, um die Formalien für die Gründung sind sie aber auch nicht rumgekommen. Genauso werden die auch jährlich ihre Hauptversammlungen abhalten müssen.



So, und nun wünsche ich euch viel Spaß dabei, nach meiner Erfahrung (Vereinsgründung in 2011) düften die Formalien ca. 3-4 Monate Ab Gründungsversammlung dauern, je nachdem, wie schnell ihr selbst seid und wie sauber ihr arbeitet und dann das Gericht und das Finanzamt ist.

Und nicht vergessen, maximal 6 Monate nach Registereintrag müsst ihr rund laufen wie ein Uhrwerk, ansonsten seid ihr nicht besser als der DAFV......|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Vereinsgründung als Gegenpart zum Deutschen Angelfischer-Verarschungs-Verband DAF*



> Und nicht vergessen, maximal 6 Monate nach Registereintrag müsst ihr rund laufen wie ein Uhrwerk, ansonsten seid ihr nicht besser als der DAFV......


Die hatten vorher auch über 3 Jahre Verhandlungen geführt und hätten da alles so vorbereiten MÜSSEN, dass das direkt läuft.

Wenn man aber bei der Vorbereitung schon so viel Scheixxe baut (keine Inhalte festlegen, kein gesundes Finanzkonzept und das Personal einsammeln, das gerade noch über bleibt und sich den Dreck antun will), dann braucht man natürlich nach einer Fusion deutlich mehr als 1/2 Jahr - würden Wirtschaftsunternehmen sich solche Zeitrahmen setzen wie die naturschützenden, gewässerbewirtschaftenden Anglerfeinde vom (VDSF)DAFV, hätte keine Fusion in der Wirtschaft länger als ein halbes Jahr überlebt..

Also nicht unterkriegen lassen von Abnickern, Lui, immer ran..

Der schlechteste Alternativverband wird immer noch besser sein als diese Trümmertruppe!

Da die Jungs das inzwischen eh intern bei sich machen, mache ich das hier dicht.


----------

